# CONTACT US feature temporarily disabled.



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

The CONTACT US email feature (link at the bottom of every page) is temporarily closed for repair. Please contact an Administrator via PM with any issues you may have with your account or forum glitches etc. until further notice.

New applicants with registration or account issues, please be patient. We should be back up and running shortly.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri has it up and running again. You may contact us through this feature now.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I should take the opportunity in this alert to mention here that if new registrants have their email accounts used to register with us set up so that one must ask for permission from the provider to contact that individual (Earthlink is a common one) when inquiring via the CONTACT US feature, I am far too busy to play the email equivalent of phone tag with you. I'm getting some non delivered notifications from email addresses with this privacy setting via our CONTACT US email.

If you didn't get a reply to your question, this is the reason why. Also likely why you are reporting that you didn't receive the confirmation link that you must click on when your register an account here.


----------

